# Lets build a hay roll blind



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looking good so far


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can you post up the dimensions? I am very interested in making a few of these!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks, can't wait to get it finish and try it out.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Brad66 said:


> Can you post up the dimensions? I am very interested in making a few of these!


its just 4 feet x 8 feet. built the base so a 4x8 piece of plywood would fit right on top of it.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks ^^^


----------



## P&R_CurveHunter (Feb 21, 2014)

I feel like one of these where i hunt would work awesome for getting close to the deer! might have to look into building one next year..


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Tagged......


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

gotta see this done


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

It's it will be finished. Been a little busy with work lately and was sick for about a week.

Should get back on this next week or the week after


----------



## bigperm8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks good, I had a gentleman build me 2 of them 2 yrs ago. Almost identical, only difference was he used a pool liner for th water proofing portion,also a little thicker than the tarp. They work well..Good Job Man!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Tagged for future reference. I saw an episode of Heartland Bowhunter where they built a very similar hay blind and it looks great. If I ever get my own hunting property I can see at least one of these in my future. Looking good so far OP.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

bigperm8 said:


> Looks good, I had a gentleman build me 2 of them 2 yrs ago. Almost identical, only difference was he used a pool liner for th water proofing portion,also a little thicker than the tarp. They work well..Good Job Man!


thanks...

i used a middle of the line tarp. not the cheapest, not the thickest...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Alaska at heart said:


> Tagged for future reference. I saw an episode of Heartland Bowhunter where they built a very similar hay blind and it looks great. If I ever get my own hunting property I can see at least one of these in my future. Looking good so far OP.


appreciate ya !!!! thanks...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

have to get over to visit the man that cuts our hay and rolls it. we give him the hay for his services, so he will happily spare me some netting so i don't have to go buy some large quantity at a large price...

if you don't have access to this netting, just drive in rural america and look on the sides of the road. i am sure you can collect enough to make something work, lol..... i'm going new, since i can, but there sure is a lot of that stuff on the sides of the road...

if anyone knows what i am talking about and can think of a viable substitute for those who might need other options, please speak up...


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good so far


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tag


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Looks nice! I've thought about doing this before but never got around to it. I might give it a try this summer. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice job X-BowHunter!!.......looks great.

I built one a few years ago welding up electrical conduit and cattle panels. Incorporates sliding windows and magnetic latched door. I'm amazed at how well these work with deer.....have had numerous times they stick their nose right through the windows to see what's inside.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

very cool


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Nice job X-BowHunter!!.......looks great.
> 
> I built one a few years ago welding up electrical conduit and cattle panels. Incorporates sliding windows and magnetic latched door. I'm amazed at how well these work with deer.....have had numerous times they stick their nose right through the windows to see what's inside.


very nice, your thread was one that inspired me :wink:


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

X-BowHunter said:


> have to get over to visit the man that cuts our hay and rolls it. we give him the hay for his services, so he will happily spare me some netting so i don't have to go buy some large quantity at a large price...
> 
> if you don't have access to this netting, just drive in rural america and look on the sides of the road. i am sure you can collect enough to make something work, lol..... i'm going new, since i can, but there sure is a lot of that stuff on the sides of the road...
> 
> if anyone knows what i am talking about and can think of a viable substitute for those who might need other options, please speak up...


Switch Grass


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Well done. [ Later


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

cnvf250 said:


> Switch Grass


cool thanks...

another option would be cover it in duck blind grass like Rembrandt1 did above....


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks for all the positive comments !!!! :wink:


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## chad8 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tagged !


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

floor installed :wink:


----------



## dlehnert (Dec 17, 2014)

tag


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you attach the panels to the base with fence staples?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

bailing wire. i have a piece of bailing wire every 5-6 inches...


----------



## Holleman (Jan 11, 2015)

I like it


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks great man!!

Couple thoughts, If you can get a round bale, preferably an older one, and you're careful, you might be able to strip layers off and lay them across the blind.
Also, maybe throw an extra layer of netting on top, incase you ever need to "freshen up" the hay, save you the time of completely stripping it down.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks appreciate it...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

X-BowHunter said:


> have to get over to visit the man that cuts our hay and rolls it. we give him the hay for his services, so he will happily spare me some netting so i don't have to go buy some large quantity at a large price...
> 
> if you don't have access to this netting, just drive in rural america and look on the sides of the road. i am sure you can collect enough to make something work, lol..... i'm going new, since i can, but there sure is a lot of that stuff on the sides of the road...
> 
> if anyone knows what i am talking about and can think of a viable substitute for those who might need other options, please speak up...


Never have made it by the hay mans house, but I did pick up some road kill !!!!!

Took me less than a couple mins to pick up more than i need. I'll add a little more then its stuffing hay time. I will cut the windows from the inside after the hay stuffing. I want to be able cut the tarp after I have sewn the netting to the tarp so I have a window flap with hay on it. Will just pull it up inside when i want that particular window open.

I'm thinking 2 windows on one side and one in the middle on the other. Each end will have a roughly 18" x 6" opening that can be used to view anything coming.

I'll be hog/coyote hunting with this thing soon :wink:


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Btw, I am putting a tarp over the end, just didn't get there today


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

What do these things end up weighing? Are they light enough one guy could drag it around?


----------



## AccuArcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Any updates on your blind as a finished product. I'm going to be building one of these for my daughter and I.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

still working on it. been windy and cold. supposed to get some better weather.

i'll get there :wink:


----------



## Grizdad (Nov 4, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

time to tighten up my tarp, tighten up my nylon netting and get to stuffing. :wink:


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

stuffing has begun... :wink:


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

very cool build! I'm interested in the weight too!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Next, take a old beater car/truck frame and wrap it like that so it's mobile.

That thing will work all day, every day but gotta weigh 400 pounds.


----------



## bronco611 (May 3, 2009)

how did you roll the conduit to get the circle shape without it kinking?


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

If weight is an issue, you can use pvc pipe and chicken wire. They weigh very little and can easily be moved by two people...I've used them as chicken runs.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

bronco611 said:


> how did you roll the conduit to get the circle shape without it kinking?


thanks everyone...

and bronco, they are are cattle panels, not conduit...

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/feedlot-panel-cattle-16-ft-l-x-50-in-h


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i think two of us will be able to lift it okay. just gonna lift it up about a foot to get it on a 16' trailer and dump it off where i want it... should be easy.


beautiful day here, gonna go back out and stuff and tighten more :wink:


----------



## grubstake (May 16, 2009)

Heres mine, built with a plywood and 2x4 wood frame, concrete screen screen covered by black poly. The hay was supplied by the county after they mowed the ditch near my house. Worked great since it was taller grass.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

cool... ^^^



i got mine almost fully stuffed and tightened up... 

hopefully i will able to finish up this week...


----------



## grubstake (May 16, 2009)

I intend to make another one this year with a steel frame and a 3 point mount so I can carry it on the back of my tractor.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Awsome great job


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

That's awesome. Anyone ever try to make one on a small trailer?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

well i decided to get busy today.

almost finished.

need to make some hay windows, so i can close up...

almost time to go coyote hunting :wink:


btw, it's bulky, but no so heavy that i couldn't lift one end and lay it on the trailer, then get behind it pick it up and slide it up on the trailer. unloading was even easier...


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Grubstake, X-Bowhunter.....you guys have done a fine job! You'll enjoy the bale blinds immensely.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks rembrandt :wink:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks awesome. I don't know that I would even bother with windows.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> That looks awesome. I don't know that I would even bother with windows.


thanks...

the only real reason for them would be to cast more darkness inside. the backside has 1 window in the middle. so 1 hunter could have a window or two closed.

just an option... i like options :wink:


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm thinking......I could get a cot in there...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

CarbonTerry said:


> I'm thinking......I could get a cot in there...


lol, most definitely !!!!


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Folding Cot, leave the black t shirt or hoody in there all the time,
Ready to go when the sun starts to shine!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

we have recv'd a lot of rain over the last couple of days.

i will be interested to see what effects the rain has had.


----------



## grubstake (May 16, 2009)

Mine has been out since sept through 90 degree heat to -40 cold, wind rain and snow with no ill effects.


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Awesome man, looks great! I don't think i would bother with the windows either, maybe just a camp burlap flap with some way to roll up or hang out of the way. Maybe even a curtain type deal so you can quietly slide with one hand.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

grubstake said:


> Mine has been out since sept through 90 degree heat to -40 cold, wind rain and snow with no ill effects.


cool, thanks...



OhioBowGuy said:


> Awesome man, looks great! I don't think i would bother with the windows either, maybe just a camp burlap flap with some way to roll up or hang out of the way. Maybe even a curtain type deal so you can quietly slide with one hand.


i want something up there.

i have consider some camo burlap.

we will see, thanks for the idea...


----------



## grubstake (May 16, 2009)

My wife sewed curtains for mine from black landscaping fabric. They are on a wire top and bottom and I can position them anywhere I want in the window.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

grubstake said:


> My wife sewed curtains for mine from black landscaping fabric. They are on a wire top and bottom and I can position them anywhere I want in the window.


now that's a good idea. you can open a partial window if you want. i like it..


----------



## sgerksinwi (Aug 24, 2013)

This has been my mine ambition for a while .GREAT PROJECTION Two questions .Do you leave them out year round? What about critters bugs wasps bees etc?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

sgerksinwi said:


> This has been my mine ambition for a while .GREAT PROJECTION Two questions .Do you leave them out year round? What about critters bugs wasps bees etc?


good questions. 

maybe someone can answer on the year round outside thing. i am sure the hay will deteriorate and have to be replaced every couple of years if left out.

bugs, wasps, bees, etc... take a can of wasp whoop ass to the stand if you haven't been in a while, cuz they are gonna make themselves at home...


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

sgerksinwi said:


> .....Two questions .Do you leave them out year round? What about critters bugs wasps bees etc?





X-BowHunter said:


> good questions....maybe someone can answer on the year round outside thing. i am sure the hay will deteriorate and have to be replaced every couple of years if left out.......


Can't speak for others, we used the Duck Blind Grass available from Cabela's and Bass Pro. It stays out from mid September to about January, then store it in the barn for the rest of the year. No deterioration so far, this is the third year and it still looks good. No problems with insects or cattle nibbling on it. Guess they had plenty of better tasting things to chew on.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks rembrandt.

i think i will store mine in the barn from april/may until sept... 

still need to slap a few coyotes around before i put it away and temps go to 100 :mg:

i've lived in texas for many years and the sun is what takes the biggest toll on things around here. tarps, boat covers, etc... the sun eats em up...


----------



## CLT Bluesman (Jan 28, 2014)

So cool!


----------



## CLT Bluesman (Jan 28, 2014)

How do you tag? I want to do this.!!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

you can subscribe to a thread at the top, on the right...

thread tools...

good luck. its a great foundation for a ground blind...


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Making plans now to build one this year. Using ideas from the other two examples as well. Hell of an idea man. It turned out great, let me know how you do hunting out of it!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks OBG...

might just get out this weekend for a little coyote calling...


----------



## Cha-chi (Jun 4, 2013)

Watch "Round bail hunting blind" on YouTube
Round bail hunting blind: http://youtu.be/IUFM2eVvKec


----------



## Cha-chi (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the one I built with a buddy of mine. It worked out awesome and can't wait to turkey hunt out of it this year.


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)

Alaska at heart said:


> Tagged for future reference. I saw an episode of Heartland Bowhunter where they built a very similar hay blind and it looks great. If I ever get my own hunting property I can see at least one of these in my future. Looking good so far OP.


Looks great guys! We did used to build our own. Great solution for a more permanent blind. We have been using the ******* Bale Blinds the past couple years and fell in love with them. It's hard to beat hunting at eye level!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

oops, i deleted a couple of my last pics by accident.

the finished product...


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Tag


----------

